# Grinding down cement



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It might be easier to remove enough pavers back from the curb and gradually raise them up to the curb height. Back 3-4' should do it. That would make it 1/8" per foot or less.
Grinding 3/8" evenly for that length will be very hard. It will also expose an aggregate pattern you might not like.
Ron


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

buildstrong said:


> I also agree that it would `be easier to remove enough pavers back from the curb and gradually raise them up to the curb height. Yet I would also say that you take the opinion of an architect or engineer. :yes:
> 
> 
> *Building Equipment*


Can you explain why you think you need, " the opinion of an architect or engineer. " for this? It's a 3/8" lip of concrete and some pavers, on the ground, sitting on sand.
Maybe I'm missing some deeper issue.
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Can you explain why you think you need, " the opinion of an architect or engineer. " for this? It's a 3/8" lip of concrete and some pavers, on the ground, sitting on sand.
> Maybe I'm missing some deeper issue.
> Ron


The deeper issue was that he is a spammer - now gone :laughing:


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ron's right. If it were me, I'd be thinking about reseting the pavers, not chipping away concrete.

But it's doable. Like if I had a gun to my head, I could make it work. I would get a couple masonry blades, put it on my oldest circular saw (one that I wouldn't care if it died). Then make some 1/2" deep cuts, knock the material away with a Hilti and a spade bit, try to even it out. Then go over that with some epoxy patch or concrete patch to even it out more. I wouldn't be expecting perfection, unless I had done it before (I have a concrete crew that refurbishes steps, equipment pads, etc, in manufacturing plants). It is doable. I personally could live with that in a boiler room or a tank farm. But my front walk or patio, I don't know.

In the end, it's probably easier and the final product will be nicer if you pull the pavers up and add some base and reset the pavers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah - cutting down that much cement is major undertaking
Reset the pavers


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

even i like the idea of raising the pavers & we grind conc :yes: for a living,,, otoh, watching an engineer actually WORK would be fun & a 1st :laughing: most of 'em tell us how to do it :thumbup:

rentable 6 or 7" grinder, dust masks, safety glass's, turbo diamond cup wheel - your price under $200.00,,, raising the pavers - just time,,, seeing an engineer actually WORK rather'n stand back & watch ? PRICELESS :thumbup:


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

when you see those big fat slow softballs, you just gotta swing for the fences,,, no offense meant !


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*yeh*



yesitsconcrete said:


> even i like the idea of raising the pavers & we grind conc :yes: for a living,,, otoh, watching an engineer actually WORK would be fun & a 1st :laughing: most of 'em tell us how to do it :thumbup:
> 
> rentable 6 or 7" grinder, dust masks, safety glass's, turbo diamond cup wheel - your price under $200.00,,, raising the pavers - just time,,, seeing an engineer actually WORK rather'n stand back & watch ? PRICELESS :thumbup:


 
yeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

*Raising the Pavers it is.*

Raising the pavers it is.
What a chore but much more doable then trying to grind down the cement.
Thanks guys
:thumbsup:


----------

